# Sad story



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

News today in the UK of a family that lost their week old baby by their dog. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-20422725


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

So very sad.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Wow, this is absolutely heartbreaking. I'm 6 weeks away from having my first baby.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad but so very unusual. Flynn and Luna will be your baby's best friends and guardians! I just know it.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/09/lily-on-viz-wiz-sf-bay.html

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, thanks RBD. That picture is precious!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

PS - Are you "Gampi"? Great picture of you & Lily!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

These stories make me nauseous. Elroy is a terror in the field with any animal that moves but has been nothing but sweet and respectful to our 2 month old. But I'll admit that it is always in the back of my mind.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/lily-honorary-vizsla-pup.html



> PS - Are you "Gampi"? Great picture of you & Lily!


I am Gampi. Lily really loves the her red-haired friends.

Have they always been as gentle as I would like? Nope, and Lily has taken a few spills and shed a few quick tears getting knocked around, but "Bobo" and Chloe are her friends.

She really is a pup, but like all pups is growing up fast.

Have a great Thanksgiving. And just a note below using four pictures for understanding the different types of labs that may come over.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Terribly sad... and who would've thought a Jack Russell would do something like that. Animals do get jealous, but...

My heart goes out to that poor family! :'(

p.s. RBD, love the pics of Lily!
(and the Labs... LOL!)


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom - I understand your concern, but I believe your worries will go away after you see how the dogs will behave around a baby. 

Our 1st V was very calm around our daughter and allowed her to do pretty much anything.
She could easily place something inside his mouth (including food) and "dig" it out.
When she was learning to walk, she would use dog's tail and legs to stand up.
Around adults he would still act like a normal vizsla - playing hard, wiggling his whole body, jumping (not on people). 
Around our daughter he was moving in "slow motion", it looked like somebody turned off the switch.
I should mention - he was never neutered, which some people say make the dog unpredictable and aggressive, it was not the case.

Please don't worry - I look forward to hearing the stories about your baby and 2 furbabies!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Such a sad story 

Congratulations flynnandlunasmom cant wait to see baby & ginger beast pictures!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

My hear goes out to those families - I can't even imagine!

Flynnandluna, if possible keep coming on here and updating us. Hubby and I just found out we are expecting and I would love to hear reactions from the pups. I did check out the other threads earlier in the year and we will be prepping Oso for his new family member.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Congrats luv2laugh! 

I'll be happy to post about how the dogs are handling their new sibling. We've been doing a lot of prep with them. I even have a fake baby doll and when I hold it, I teach them "gentle" and "off". When I first brought it out they thought it was a toy and wanted to jump up and play with it, but now they seem to have caught on. 

A few other members have recently have babies and have been great about providing updates too, in particular DougandKate.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations luv2laugh!!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, this indeed is a very sad story, I kind of wish I didn't read it. My wife is due anytime now, hopefully she goes into labour today, tommorrow? She was due last Friday, and they will induce her on Monday if the baby has not come this weekend.. I'm starting to get anxious, this waiting game is driving me crazy...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

raps, congratulations! Best of luck to you and hopefully the baby will arrive ASAP!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanx Flynn, we hope the baby comes ASAP as well.... It's also our first child, so everything is new to us.. We are just taking one day at a time...... Congrats on your first child also... Exciting times!!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

What a sad story! Who would have thought...

On a happier note, Congrats luv2laugh and raps. What a happy time! 

Happy thanksgiving to one and all.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Such a tragic story.

Congratulations to all of you that are expecting, that is wonderful news. I hope you are going to post some pictures of your new babies, it is so exciting.

I am sure your Vizslas will all be fine with the new family member - as RBD say, accidents like this are so rare.

Looking forward to seeing some baby photos soon.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Hero dog saves baby from kidnapping, family says*​
By Dylan Stableford, Yahoo! News | The Sideshow – 4 hrs ago

A kidnapping attempt was thwarted in Indianapolis on Tuesday when a family's dog stopped an armed would-be kidnapper from leaving the family's home.

Police say a man and a woman broke into the home of Nayeli Garzon-Jimenez through the back door while her husband was at work. Garzon-Jimenez was on the phone with her husband, Adolfo Angeles-Morales, at the time of the break-in.

"She started screaming and crying, and said, 'Someone just stuck their hand in the door,'" Angeles-Morales told WISH-TV. "The guy said, 'Give me the money or we take the baby.'"

"The man said, 'Money, money,'" Garzon-Jimenez said. "I said, 'I don't have any.'"
The woman then grabbed her 3-month-old girl and attempted to flee through the back door.

"But there was something else waiting for her at the back door," WISH-TV reported.
"One of the doggies," a pit bull mix, "didn't let her go through the back door," Angeles-Morales explained.

The woman turned around, "threw the baby back" at Garzon-Jimenez and the perpetrators fled the scene.

The mother, who was hit in the head with a gun during the melee, was treated for cuts and bruises at a local hospital, and was released. The baby was unharmed.

*GOOD DOG.*


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes it's very sad indeed 
I just read it in the morning paper.

My two little nieces just moved in with us for a month and Miley...well getting a little crazy at times. She stole the older girl's Teddy yesterday and tore it apart..obviously she was devastated and cried. The little one 9 months old is getting on very well with Miley but we are always with her...

Congrats for the expecting moms and dads


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Terribly sad... _*and who would've thought a Jack Russell would do something like tha*_t. Animals do get jealous, but...
> 
> My heart goes out to that poor family! :'(
> 
> ...


MSwhipple.... they are one of the worst offenders!!! Horrible little nasty things they are. We always had them on the farm for rabbiting. I never liked ANY of the Jack Russells we had. Most are incredibly vicious naturally and even worse when living with an ignorant hooman!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This story is heartbreaking.  every dog owner/parents worst nightmare I'm sure 

I'm very happy for you and your hubby luv2laugh!!! So exciting!!!

Flynnandlunasmom and raps - I'm looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing about your new additions! Best of luck to all of you!


----------

